# 'Non-Poodle' cuts - Offensive?



## hopetocurl

That is an interesting question. I don't know the answer, I am sure some one will chime in. 

I like that cut, because it is low maintance....and with young children, you need that. I think that is called a puppy cut...and it is actually how I kept my previous pup. Bottom line, he's your dog and you need to do what works for you. As long as he is loved and cared for....


----------



## BorderKelpie

I think he's cute that way. He's your family member now, I think whatever you do with his hair is your business. As long as he's kept clean and matt-free, I don't see a problem.

Although, I do remember getting a little miffed with a puppy buyer of mine who wanted to shave down a dog I sold her. He was an Australian Shepherd and I couldn't understand doing that to him. But, poodles are meant and made to be groomed into many, many creative and attractive styles. Nope, I don't get her response at all. 

(He really does look adorable)


----------



## Fluffyspoos

My jaw DROPPED! I can't believe she mailed that back to you! HOW RUDE! My thought is your breeder is a huge jerk and can keep their opinion to them self. If your dog is brushed, clean, and has nails that aren't bending his toes, I don't care what groom you put them in.


----------



## spindledreams

Send her here  it is just one of the many sites with illustrations of poodles in full coats as well as trimmed in the "traditional" cuts. 

I personally like seeing all the different ways a poodle can be trimmed up and cut. Grin of my three here I have a 50s style Diamond clip, a modified Germany style clip and my brownie is in an AKC show puppy clip. My feeling is that coat is meant for individualized clips that show off the owners personality.


----------



## N2Mischief

Wow, JUST WOW!

She sold a pup to a wonderful home. She was aware it was a pet home. Not her business what haircut he gets. 

Gosh, maybe she was having a really bad day??


----------



## Chagall's mom

IMO there's nothing better than a lovely* silver* poodle, and you sure have one! You're going to have such fun watching Henry's color clear. You should feel good about styling his hair _anyway you wish._ I'm a* silver* mpoo owner who prefers a closely shaved face and long topknot and ears. I've gotten flack from people who think my poodle's long topknot and shaved face and feet are bizarre. Doesn't faze me a bit. My poodle, my call! :aetsch:

I hope you can have an amicable relationship with your poodle's breeder going forward. Her remarks were pretty strident, but I hope you'll both get past that. Enjoy Henry, any which way you like him trimmed!


----------



## Jacamar

The breeder is a jerk. She doesnt like the cut, and leans on nonsense like "disrespectful to his heritage" to justify her sour attitude.


----------



## DreamAgility

I personally don't like unshaved faces with silvers and other specific dogs, including my cream. My tpoo looked so cute with a fuzzy face, so do fluffyspoos "Cairo" and Michelles "Atticus". Lou and Apollo look adorable with fuzzy faces but I do want to see them shaved sometimes. I just don't think silvers and teddy bear clips work well togather. 
Buuut, Even though the response was rude, I think your breeder was a little shocked. Dreamers breeder has expressed the same thought and we are very close. I did not think it was rude, its just her opinion.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

What is wrong with that breeder! He looks adorable. Half the fun of owning a poodle is being able to 'play' with their hair, everybody knows that!!!!!!! 

That was a remarkably rude response....it's like telling a new Mom "God your kid is ugly" and falls into the "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all" She sounds like one of those breeders who have a very narrow mindset when it comes to 'her' breed and not a person who would be easy to deal with personality wise for sure! 
Pay her no mind, it's your Spoo and there ain't nothing wrong with his cute haircut!!!!


----------



## ChantersMom

Oh Goodness...you're going to have your poodle for a really long time! Try all sorts of cuts...it's fun and hair grows back. And then you can try something else. I say go for it.


----------



## PoodlePaws

Wow. Very rude. It's your dog and you should get it the clip you choose. FYI my poodles have had schnauzer clips to long teddy beat clips. My Ash is right now in a short retriever clip with no TK, barely hair on the ears, and a shaved face. Missy has a lion clip growing out. Lololololol. 

Sorry she was so rude. Uncalled for. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

First of all, I think he looks beautiful!
Secondly I am shocked at your breeder's reply! 
My breeder is one of the top winning toy poodle breeders in the world, and just today when a puppy buyer in our group mentioned that she likes the teddy bear clip, my breeder said, OK I will make sure not to clip his face anymore before you get him, so that it will be nice and furry by the time that you take him home! Even though that puppy comes from gorgeous show lines, why on earth would that make that make want her to dictate what kind of what kind of haircut a pet puppy gets - nope she wants the buyer to have their pet just the way that they like it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlf45764

I agree with the others, your poodle your choice on how you have him clipped. By the way, Henry is adorable!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I think that was a weird thing to say. But, your dog, you get to choose. She gave up that right when she sold him to you. I wouldn't worry about it. He's adorable any way you look at it. I personally like a clean shaven face but that's just because I love a Poodle's rather long muzzle and it just shows off their head shape so nicely. But the teddy bear look is cute too.


----------



## Lou

Holy cow....... That was harsh!! Ouch!!!

Well.... Everyone knows I LOVE poodles in ANY haircut!!!! It's pretty obvious that I prefer my poodles fluffy, and no one here on poodleforun was rude to me, ever! Thank goodness cause I love u all!!  but I can understand kinda sorta since your breeder is sooooo proud of the champions in the bloodline... She just REALLY loves the whole "Show Poodle Thing" and that's great for a breeder!! But my personal opinion is that if you are not going to show your poodle and the breeder sold you the puppy knowing that, then you should have your puppy in a haircut that you believe fits him well 

Lou & Apollo have their signature look LOL  We call it "The Lou look" hehehe before we rescued Apollo.  Because to me that is how I most "recognize" them... kinda like my favorite look for them, ya know?  
So I am in favor of finding the look that better fits YOUR puppy  
And that he is very very loved regardless of haircut!!!! 

Here are my babies in their haircut 

EDIT: Tiny Poodles what an awesome story about the breeder wanting the puppy to look like the "owner's baby" kind of thing... Just awesome!! That's the spirit!! 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AMO77

Thank you for all the responses! This was his first haircut since we've had him. I'm sure we will try all sorts of cuts with Henry over time, and this is not necessarily the best one. 

I agree with DreamAgility that certain Poodles look better with fuzzy faces than others. Henry does look like a bit of an old man with his shaggy grey face.  Adding to the 'mutt' look is that his silver has not cleared yet, so his head looks black, while his face and lower legs look silver. Over the next year or two he will lighten all over, and there will probably be less of a contrast. We will have to see what type of cut we like for him. 

I have never been a fan of some of the more frou frou cuts (although obviously to each his own!)  Sometimes I think extreme hairstyles can detract from the breed's other merits. I was attracted to the Standard Poodle because of their trainability, athleticism, intelligence, low shedding coat, and suitability as a family dog. In recent years, Labradoodles, Goldendoodles, and other Poodle crosses have exploded in popularity because many people are turned off by the typical Poodle look, but they want all the other characteristics of a Poodle. I think that's unfair. I think it's good for people to see that Standard Poodles are versatile and can sport any look, even a shaggy Goldendoodle cut.

I decided on a Standard (rather than a designer dog) because I wanted a well-bred dog with proper bone structure/proportions and the real Standard Poodle temperament. I am proud, not ashamed, to tell people he is a purebred Poodle when people ask.

I know he is my dog and I can do what I want. I just would have liked to have carried on a friendly relationship with our breeder. My email to her was just to let her know that Henry is well loved and cared for. I was hurt by her response, as it is clear she is disgusted and feels I have degraded him as a Poodle. I was curious if others feel the same, which is why I posted on this forum! I would be interested to hear from people that do agree with her, and why.


----------



## AMO77

By the way, I LOVE LOVE Apollo and Lou's cuts! Unfortunately I don't think Henry would look as great in that style because of his different shades of silver. I do not know if silvers reach an age where they are the same color all over their body... (does anyone know?)


----------



## N2Mischief

Yes, eventually they clear to be almost all one color. Look at Chagalls mom's pictures. He is a gorgeous silver mini.


----------



## RufflySpeaking

Your breeder put it really badly, and made some poor choices in her wording and tone. For sure. However, we show breeders are a weird lot and there are often contexts that you are just not aware of. 

I often end up placing my show picks in pet homes because it's the right home for them. Since I had a lot of hopes and dreams invested in that puppy, I live for updated pictures of them to see if they're maturing the way I thought they would. While I don't have the extreme grooming issues that poodle breeders do, I do sometimes get pictures back of puppies that make me say "Oh NO. What did you DO TO THAT PUPPY and why does it look like a fat mixed breed?" And if someone says "Oh, I don't care if the ears stand up; I won't tape them," I do indeed get a hot rush of "Don't you know who the parents of this puppy are?" So maybe your boy was a show hopeful and she's very sad that she can't see that beautiful face. 

Obviously, your breeder should NEVER have said what she said out loud (or typed them). I apologize for the very hurt feelings she caused. Selling a puppy means selling them - if grooming is not in the contract (and that would be a very restrictive contract indeed, if a breeder insisted on clean face), it's NOYB. You should absolutely keep your puppy in whatever clip makes you and him happy.


----------



## Jacamar

Still cant get over that "disrespectful to his heritage" line. You should tell her that keeping her poodles in fancy clips is disrespectful to their heritage as wild dogs who had to fend for themselves in the wilderness. :laugh:



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman

No way am I going to defend your breeder's comments - reprehensible is a polite word for those. On the other hand, IMO out of all the poodle colors, silvers benefit the most from a shaven face. The contrast of a light muzzle haloed and framed by dark ears and top knot is just delightful. In any event, you're going to get to have fun exploring poodle hairstyles every month or so for many years to come. Try a fuzzy face for now, but do also try a more traditional shaven face at some point. You just may find you love the look, feel, and cleanliness of it, and if not, two grooms later, it'll be fuzzy once more!


----------



## ItzaClip

With all the puppy mill doodle breeders I can understand why she feels that way. I don't feel it was appropriate to write in email. But think of it from her perspective. She prefers poodle to look like poodle. Since she shows she is accustomed to them looking a certain way always. Probably a "purist" to some degree (wouldn't like color or Asian style or anything not breed trim). And she might just be a strong personality that voices her opinion and didn't intend to hurt feelings but maybe thinks you don't realize your dog looks less poodle and more mixed and in her mind that's bad. Try not to get upset. Everyone has own opinion. My own taste has changed lots through years and I now like things I thought were horrible years ago. Maybe after seeing lots of pics of a loved, well taken care of freshly groomed poodle in non traditional trim she might soften a little. If you get a talented groomer that has good scissor skills it will make a NT trim look even better. I was apprehensive about telling my breeder I do creative, and when I did the dad's co owner made a comment to the negative. I'm fine with that. I don't happen to like the look of a banded mane. I don't want to live with it looking like that... My preference.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Lou said:


> Holy cow....... That was harsh!! Ouch!!!
> 
> Well.... Everyone knows I LOVE poodles in ANY haircut!!!! It's pretty obvious that I prefer my poodles fluffy, and no one here on poodleforun was rude to me, ever! Thank goodness cause I love u all!!  but I can understand kinda sorta since your breeder is sooooo proud of the champions in the bloodline... She just REALLY loves the whole "Show Poodle Thing" and that's great for a breeder!! But my personal opinion is that if you are not going to show your poodle and the breeder sold you the puppy knowing that, then you should have your puppy in a haircut that you believe fits him well
> 
> Lou & Apollo have their signature look LOL  We call it "The Lou look" hehehe before we rescued Apollo.  Because to me that is how I most "recognize" them... kinda like my favorite look for them, ya know?
> So I am in favor of finding the look that better fits YOUR puppy
> And that he is very very loved regardless of haircut!!!!
> 
> Here are my babies in their haircut
> 
> EDIT: Tiny Poodles what an awesome story about the breeder wanting the puppy to look like the "owner's baby" kind of thing... Just awesome!! That's the spirit!!
> 
> View attachment 131026
> 
> View attachment 131018
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Well I can sort of understand how a breeder might feel like they are disappointed that they can't see how the dog's face turned out, but to say that, and the holier then thou way that she said that to an obviously loving pet home - well, the kindest thing that I can say is that perhaps she was actually responding to some other horrific event in her life, and mis-directed it onto an innocent...
Glad that you could read my post Lou - looking back on it today, really made me wish that the edit button stayed around permanently lol! But, yup, yes she did offer to stop clipping the face, so that it would be nice and furry by the time that he goes home, because that is what the person who will have and love the dog liked!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BeckyM

What an adorable boy you have  Shame on the breeder for reacting like that. She/he can think what they like but to say that to a family who has obviously given one of their dogs a great home is ridiculous and very rude. I'm sorry they couldn't keep their thoughts to themselves.


----------



## Chagall's mom

AMO77 said:


> Over the next year or two he will lighten all over, and there will probably be less of a contrast. We will have to see what type of cut we like for him.


Yes indeed Henry will *silver* all over in time! Your "actual results may vary."  But he'll go through something like this right front of your eyes!

Also want to mention while I understand and share your breeder's enjoyment of the show poodle aesthetic, I'm sorry her words were so hurtful to you. I do hope you will so enjoy the wonderful spoo she made possible for you enough that you two can bridge whatever gap there might now be. I had such a_ great_ relationship with my mpoo's breeder, and relied so much on her ongoing help and support. Sadly she passed away late last year so that's gone for me. I want you to have the fullest, happiest poodle owning experience possible! Shoot for that, and try to jettison the hurt. That's my advice.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

When my breeder saw Maurice after I cut his hair all over quite short, he had a look...like he was going to have a stroke. And kind of gasped something like, "Ohhh" (in a disappointed tone, kind of going down a chromatic scale) And said, "aren't you going to grow his hair out?" I didn't feel like he was rude though. It was sort of funny. I said, "Nope, one is enough." He must have gotten over it because Maurice has been like this for a while now. And every time he sees him, he just picks him up to his face level and gives him hugs and kisses and squeaky vocalizations of affection and "come to Daddy." roflol...no notice of his hair. lol


----------



## AMO77

Thanks Chagall's mom.  Sadly I don't know that our breeder is interested in maintaining any sort of relationship. I think she's completely disgusted with me. I'm a stay at home mom with two small boys, a preschooler and a kindergartener. When I initially contacted her, she told me she would not sell a dog to a family with children under 5. While I really do understand her reservations (it can be hard to raise a puppy in a house with small children), I am not the norm. I'm an older mom, I've had many dogs in my life, and I consider myself an experienced dog person. I literally had to argue with her to get her to agree to sell us the puppy, and she was very rude then. 

Yes, I probably should have went with another breeder at that point. But we had already been on a waiting list with another silver Standard breeder (a very nice woman) for a year. Unfortunately the litter we were waiting for only had one puppy in it, so it did not work out for us. We were ready and anxious for our new baby to come home, and this new silver Standard breeder was a half hour away, reputable, with champion dogs. I figured I would just deal with her unfriendliness, pay her the money, and get out of there.  Oh well. Henry is the sweetest dog and we just adore him. And we will definitely try all sorts of clips on him - including the shaved face and more poodley looks.


----------



## Chagall's mom

I generally adhere to the thinking, "People are in our lives for a reason, a season or forever." :nod:You have wonderful* silver* spoo pup, and lots of folks out there anxious to serve as a resource for you. Take a look at the *Silver *Poodle Thread and you'll see some of the visual pleasures that await you. You sound quite reasonable and realistic to me. I know you'll have a fabulous time as a *silver* spoo owner and only ask that you share _lots_ of pictures! Please consider joining the *Silver* Poodle Thread, too!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

AMO77 said:


> Thanks Chagall's mom.  Sadly I don't know that our breeder is interested in maintaining any sort of relationship. I think she's completely disgusted with me. I'm a stay at home mom with two small boys, a preschooler and a kindergartener. When I initially contacted her, she told me she would not sell a dog to a family with children under 5. While I really do understand her reservations (it can be hard to raise a puppy in a house with small children), I am not the norm. I'm an older mom, I've had many dogs in my life, and I consider myself an experienced dog person. I literally had to argue with her to get her to agree to sell us the puppy, and she was very rude then.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I probably should have went with another breeder at that point. But we had already been on a waiting list with another silver Standard breeder (a very nice woman) for a year. Unfortunately the litter we were waiting for only had one puppy in it, so it did not work out for us. We were ready and anxious for our new baby to come home, and this new silver Standard breeder was a half hour away, reputable, with champion dogs. I figured I would just deal with her unfriendliness, pay her the money, and get out of there.  Oh well. Henry is the sweetest dog and we just adore him. And we will definitely try all sorts of clips on him - including the shaved face and more poodley looks.



It is a gosh darn shame - not to mention foolish on her part - I am about to get my third poodle from my breeder of 15 years, and have referred many other good and loving homes to her for pet puppies over the years


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyB

Your puppy looks great. I just had my pup cut the same way. There is no excuse for rudeness.


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo

I think he looks great!! I think that as long as he is loved and cared for, he can be in any clip you want!! 

I want to try lots of clips out and make some up too, Billy's breeder gave him his first groom but left his 'mustache' long as she dosnt know how I wanted it first, which is thoughtful! not all breeders think that way, altho I have fallen more and more in love with the show clips since falling for poodles, first I disliked them, now I love the conti and english saddle!

dont let it get you down! x


----------



## CT Girl

What your breeder said was out of line. It is something that however many breeders will say behind your back instead of to your face. Breeders are striving for an ideal and my guess is she puts a lot of store in a refined face. You letting your dog's face grow out makes the dog look like a doodle in her eyes. My guess is she is older and is rigid in her belief that a poodle should be in a "proper" poodle cut and that is how she wants to see her line represented. The important thing is she bred a great dog with a wonderful personality. Try not to let it upset you. It is after all only a hair cut and your dog is well cared for and loved.


----------



## BigRedDog

*Shaggy Haircut*

Oh dear,
Well, sometimes "dog fanciers" can go a little overboard and you have to take things with a "grain of salt" as grannie used to say. They spend their lives protecting and improving the breed which they adore and if he has a gorgeous face she want's it to be seen.
Anyway, the bottom line is this is your pet and you can groom him the way you like. Don't feel bad about it..it's personal preference, that's all.
I wouldn't send any more "shaggy" clips her way...

lol


----------



## LCS

Nine words...

He is stinkin' cute!

It is hair!

and 

It grows!

Ok technically 10 words if you count 'and'..... I think he is adorable. I'd hate to think what the breeder would say about my brother - he doesn't have a clean shave face either....


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Not respecting the heritage? Here's the heritage: (take a look)

Lagotto Club of America


----------



## Aubrey

Oh man, was she rude! I can definitely understand where she is coming from- I can't stand furry poodle faces and feet. My boy has only been with me for 2.5 weeks and has had his FFTT shaved at least twice(his feet and tail 3 times). But I would never dream of saying it to someone like that, especially someone who bought a puppy from me!

As a groomer, I groan when someone comes in with a ____ and says "Don't make it look like a _____". Um...okay, let me turn your cocker spaniel into a schnauzer or your poodle into a labrador. I get that some people get a breed like a poodle/bichon/maltese for allergy reasons and that the only reason for buying a dog should not be looks, but honestly most pet owners get a breed specifically because they like how it looks! SO it makes no sense to get a schnauzer and want it bald. 
I have a close client who has a goldendoodle who has me give it clean FFTT and a modified modern poodle clip. I finally asked her why she didn't just get a poodle and she said it was because she was impatient and didn't want to wait for a poodle litter. Yikes.


----------



## Countryboy

Tonka goes back to his breeder every six weeks for a groom. The breeder and all the staff like long ear hair... I like short. So I do his ears.  

But in defense of a little gasp when u see a familiar dog in a different cut... I'm pretty well always taken aback... every six weeks... when I go out to pick him up. He always looks so... ummmmm... different! Almost shocking, eh?


----------



## Sweetteddy

Look this beautiful Linda Rodin's silver minisature poodle, besides the transitional poodle styles, this teddy bear style is super cute too!! I am thinking next time I bring Willie to groom, I want him to look just like that.

Your Henry is super cute with that look  and you are entitle to do whatever style you want on him.......after all, Henry is your boy, not hers!

PS: photo owner, if you want me to take off the pic, please let me know, I will do so


----------



## patk

while i think your breeder was not very politic in the way she responded to your photo, i think you touched a nerve and she is worried that she made a mistake in selling you the dog. you say she did not want to place henry in a home with small children to begin with and you argued her into doing so. now she sees a photo of a trim she would not use on her dogs and it adds to her concern that she did the wrong thing in letting you have one of her dogs. 

i don't agree with her re the issue of how a dog that is your pet is groomed. i'm just saying that she is probably unhappy with herself for going against general breeder principles to which she apparently subscribes by selling you the dog to begin with and anything that seems to justify that feeling adds fuel to the fire.

since he's a great dog and apparently thriving, i would just continue to send her a few updates once in awhile despite her rudeness. it may calm her fears and open the door to other experienced owners with children who hope for one of her dogs.


----------



## Joelly

AMO77,
Just ignore the breeder's response. She is obviously overzealous or maybe just having a bad day. 
Henry looks absolutely cute and well cared for and that's all that matters.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

Oh for pity's sakes, how rude was she?!

I got a poodle because you can do so many different things with their hair! I have the next year planned out already for Jack's hair!

He's in a show puppy clip with tied up topknot, next will be English saddle, then continental and then I'm not sure. Eventually I want a German as a trim most of the time because it's easier to keep them clean. Ears get dirty and matted from food and I know Ill get sick of banding eventually. 

Dont feel bad, a lot of poodle breeders can have purist attitudes. Its one reason I stopped showing in. Conformation.


----------



## outwest

I like a clean face and feet on poodles, but it is your dog and you can do whatever you want with the hair. That's the fun of a poodle!

I believe the reason people don't like fuzzy faces is because that is the signature doodle face. Most poodle breeders are quite offended by doodles. Leaving the face doodle-like would make some cringe.  You can also expect to get lots of people thinking your poodle is a doodle. If that doesn't bother you enjoy your fuzzy face!


----------



## Sweetteddy

Who cares doodle face or poodle face, really! I already said after all, Henry is your boy and most importantly, you and your family will love him forever 

Henry is a lucky poodle to live with your family ~


----------



## Lou

About possibly being mistaken for a doodle..... GREAT!! EDUCATE PEOPLE, on getting a poodle instead of a doodle!!  poodles are the best dogs ever!! (And not just a "trendy designer breed" from a shady backyard breeder that only cares about $$$$$$)
Why mix what's already perfect! And you can have them in any haircut ya want. Pompoms are NOT required! I like that my poodles can mesmerize people that would never consider a poodle because of looks.. and all of a sudden they are: "aawww oooh aaww but they are so cute, I want one!" And I proudly say: 100% poodle!! The REAL deal  

Ps. A lot of people know my 2 are poodles, but there are a lot of other people that ask if they are doodles.. And I TELL 'em 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs

Rude, rude, rude...... put your lively poodle in ANY haircut you & your family like. I have full faced Asian style, clean face Modern & a "PonyPoodle" haircut & he was in a German, Desi etc..... that is the beauty of Poodles, their versatility.

I personally feel that what we see in the Conformation Ring is the "abomination" & an "insult" to the Poodles heritage. I guess hairspray & wiggies is part of the hunting Poodles heritage. The huge amount of coat must help them swim somehow & the hairspray must keep all the burrs & brush from getting tangled in the coat. I think NOT. 

So please do not let this breeder get to you. Just send us all your lovely photos.


----------



## Locket

While I did find the breeder's response incredibly rude, I can understand how the breeder feels. She wants her dogs (including offspring) to represent the best in the breed, and I can imagine having one of them mistaken for a doodle might be very insulting to her. 

Just last week I shaved the face of my poodle mix, and as cute as he looked all fuzzy, he does look a 10000x better with a clean face. But that's just MY preference. 

He's your dog, so groom him how you like!


----------



## Sweetteddy

Rues are man made, who say poodle got to have a certain look


----------



## Nooshi

I have a standard poodle who us 5 months! I never shaved him (only his butt was shaved in sanitary area)! I love his look and he is do cute! I don’t understand why people go after mixed doodles while they can have the similar look with a pure bred standard poodle. When I wash him I see the poodle face 
The only problem is that people in the streets get surprised when I tell them he is a poodle! They always start with this: ohhh look so cute, is he a doodle? And I have to educate them every single time when I see the look in their face after I say no it’s a poodle🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## PeggyTheParti

Hi @Nooshi - Consider starting a new thread to introduce your cute poodle. This one’s from 2014 and many of the members who’ve posted in it are no longer active on Poodle Forum.


----------



## BigRedDog

AMO77 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We have a 4 1/2 month old silver Standard Poodle puppy that we got from a reputable show breeder near our home. Henry has been easy to train and is great with our kids (3 & 5). He has quickly become a part of our family.
> 
> A week ago we brought Henry to the groomer. I asked for longer hair on the face and on the feet, and not one of the traditional Poodle cuts. He came back with this cut (see pic below), which is pretty close to what I had in mind. I think he's adorable. So this week I sent a friendly email with photos to the breeder, detailing how well he is doing and thinking she would enjoy the update. This is the response I received:
> 
> _ "You said you are going with the more 'full face' look. He looks like a MUTT with that trim. It is sad that you don't like his gorgeous face and don't want him to look like a Poodle. It is disrespectful to his heritage of Best In Show Winning Westminster relatives from which he descended from. Regretfully, (breeder's name)" _
> 
> I thought that was a very rude and unfair response... but obviously the haircut offends her. Is this a common opinion among Poodle lovers? Has anyone else heard of this type of reaction, and do you agree with it? I am new to the breed, so maybe I am missing something. My thoughts are that he's a family pet, we are not showing him. So why does it matter what type of cut we prefer? Thoughts?





AMO77 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We have a 4 1/2 month old silver Standard Poodle puppy that we got from a reputable show breeder near our home. Henry has been easy to train and is great with our kids (3 & 5). He has quickly become a part of our family.
> 
> A week ago we brought Henry to the groomer. I asked for longer hair on the face and on the feet, and not one of the traditional Poodle cuts. He came back with this cut (see pic below), which is pretty close to what I had in mind. I think he's adorable. So this week I sent a friendly email with photos to the breeder, detailing how well he is doing and thinking she would enjoy the update. This is the response I received:
> 
> _ "You said you are going with the more 'full face' look. He looks like a MUTT with that trim. It is sad that you don't like his gorgeous face and don't want him to look like a Poodle. It is disrespectful to his heritage of Best In Show Winning Westminster relatives from which he descended from. Regretfully, (breeder's name)" _
> 
> I thought that was a very rude and unfair response... but obviously the haircut offends her. Is this a common opinion among Poodle lovers? Has anyone else heard of this type of reaction, and do you agree with it? I am new to the breed, so maybe I am missing something. My thoughts are that he's a family pet, we are not showing him. So why does it matter what type of cut we prefer? Thoughts?


Unfortunately, the internet is anonymous. Some feel they can say anything without a filter. This is your dog who is well cared for and loved. You pick theh grooming that you like. I'm happy to see a healthy and pet regardless of the "hair-do"!


----------



## PeggyTheParti

I’m going to close this thread to avoid confusion. It’s quite old and the OP hasn’t been back since.


----------

